# Alright, which one of you was this?...



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Gun tattoo brings SWAT team to Maine man's home


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha I saw that! I wanted to see a picture of the tattoo!


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

You can kinda see it in the pic. It might be enough to scare me!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

There must be a better picture somewhere.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not me. Don't like needles. Like guns, though. The real ones are much better. 
Wouldn't yell at the trimmers for clearing branches away from the power lines, either. Not ready to go off the grid.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Here ya go!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Good thing he didn't have a tattoo of one of those evil black assault weapons so that it looked like it was stuck down his pants.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FFARL said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 4736


"This is my Weapon and this is my GUN, this is for fighting and this is for FUN!"


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly to me, the Neo Nazi tattoo's stick out more to me than the one of the pistol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Watch out for that right arm, he must be FAST.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

They use the swat for everything now, what happens when they start loosing a few? I mean when they start coming for our guns, that is. Use Military next? :shock:

MOLON LABE


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So what's the deal? Are you not allowed to have guns in Maine? I just skimmed the article this a.m. before my coffee, so forgive me if it said so there. Friggin' people...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Honestly to me, the Neo Nazi tattoo's stick out more to me than the one of the pistol.


Yep. The White Supremacist tattoo's are the one's that bother me. But, it's his right.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

It was definitely an over-show of force, but who knows what the city worker said when he called 911. People tend to exaggerate. He might have said the guy was brandishing a weapon or something reactionary, and the cops responded appropriately. Who knows.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

They use swat teams to serve misdemeanor warrants these days, and shot thirteen year olds who answer the door with a wii controller. A guy with a gun tattoo most be a threat. Surprised they didn't toss the house a confiscate all of his gun, ammo and anything else they the Third Reich deems a danger to the government.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

To funny.. wonder how much of the taxpayers money they wasted on that assault!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonder if he is allowed in post offices now? Or school grounds?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That's what I'd call a ******* tribal tattoo.
If he had the logo of his favorite beer tattooed somewhere visible, it would be confirmed, *******.
The Police showing up, because of a pistol tattoo? 
Unnecessary, one has to wonder if it wasn't done just to screw with the guy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

ordnance21xx said:


> They use the swat for everything now, what happens when they start loosing a few? I mean when they start coming for our guns, that is. Use Military next?


Can't do that yet. They'll call in the Canadian military under our mutual aid treaty for terrorism.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm with Indie. It was his property wasn't it? What if it had been a real gun? You won't tend to find me on my own property unarmed.... I spend a lot of time here, if I'm going to need a gun, it could happen here as much as anywhere else.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Can't do that yet. They'll call in the Canadian military under our mutual aid treaty for terrorism.


We're sorry, but both members of the Canadian military are currently busy. Please try again later.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Wonder if he is allowed in post offices now? Or school grounds?


Bet he doesn't fly. TSA would try to remove.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just hope the damn thing doesn't go off! He might end up with one of those barb-wire tats around his thing-a-ma-jig!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I just hope the damn thing doesn't go off! He might end up with one of those barb-wire tats around his thing-a-ma-jig!


Depending on the caliber he may loose that thing-a-ma-jig :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Could've been worse, you know. It could have been a Pop Tart gun.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Not me! I always thought the gun tattoos looked trashy but in the end its what the person thinks about the tattoo and not me.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

FFARL said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 4736


Right after swat team left the preimises, someone else called the fire department, to report the guys arm was on fire.
He just better be glad he wasn't in farmington or Alb. NM, becouse he would have "resisted", and been "dealt with accordingly".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got a laugh out of that one. CC and open carry is so common around our house we give it no though. The UPS or fedX drive is often greeted by a side arm.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A pop tart gun? 

Then he would need to have his ass tattooed to look like a toaster. Can't have pop tarts (gun or otherwise) without a toaster, because if he didn't get the toaster, people would just think he had an odd upside down tattoo of Idaho. 

I like guns but not enough to have one tattooed on anywhere on my body.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those Pop Tarts are so special, they get their own bill in Florida: Pop-Tart school-gun bill clears first hurdle in Florida


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

slippy said:


> watch out for that right arm, he must be fast.


lmao!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It amazes me that the ****in swat team actually came out for this.. If you thought it was real, it was still in his ****in waiste band. He never "pulled" it..lol Personally I think he is 'Whiskey Tango" (white trash) but for someone to call the police.. Come on, give me a ****ing break!!!!!!!!!!!!Maybe they will be hit by a bus!!!!!!


----------

